# Poor Rocko being Bullied



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I think Loki is bullying Rocko today Loki went in his cage and started eating out of his bowl Rocko came down because he wanted some but was afraid to take Loki away and later on Rocko wanted to go to bed and Loki was on Rockos perch already going asleep and Rocko was scared to go up beside where there was space so he sat at the cage door instead with a sad look on his face so I put him up on the perch and put Loki in his own cage.And here I thought Rocko was the leader because Rocko does peck at Loki if he comes near him.What I would love to see is the two getting along good and even preening each other.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's typical behaviour for two 'tiels that have only just recently been introduced to each other. With time they should settle down and they may even become good buddies.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> That's typical behaviour for two 'tiels that have only just recently been introduced to each other. With time they should settle down and they may even become good buddies.


But I dont want Rocko looking sad and being afraid to go around his own cage should I take Loki away anytime he goes in Rockos cage.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Why not have them out on mutual ground? Like a playgym? That's probably causing a little more tension because they are quibbling over their homes.

When Beaker met Jaid, B mounted him and then after that, he pecked him and got really quiet and jealous. After about 5 days of being out together, Beaker started to accept Jaid


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Why not have them out on mutual ground? Like a playgym? That's probably causing a little more tension because they are quibbling over their homes.
> 
> When Beaker met Jaid, B mounted him and then after that, he pecked him and got really quiet and jealous. After about 5 days of being out together, Beaker started to accept Jaid


They do be on their playstand but most times Rocko would just fly over to me or back to his cage.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

They are working out their flock dynamics. If you want them to live together, you need to let this happen so they can establish the way they work as a pair. Unless one of them is getting physically injured, I wouldn't separate them.

Also, they may never be super close. My two girls have lived together for 3 years now and still bicker and squabble over things like food dishes and toys. But if you try to separate them, they both go nuts. That's a good way to test whether your birds are bonded--take one of them out of the room and see if one or both respond. (But don't do that yet, they need time to establish a bond first.)


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> They are working out their flock dynamics. If you want them to live together, you need to let this happen so they can establish the way they work as a pair. Unless one of them is getting physically injured, I wouldn't separate them.
> 
> Also, they may never be super close. My two girls have lived together for 3 years now and still bicker and squabble over things like food dishes and toys. But if you try to separate them, they both go nuts. That's a good way to test whether your birds are bonded--take one of them out of the room and see if one or both respond. (But don't do that yet, they need time to establish a bond first.)


No I dont want them to live together


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Then why are they interacting at all? You need to either give them the time and space to work out their interactions, or you need to keep them completely separate.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Then why are they interacting at all? You need to either give them the time and space to work out their interactions, or you need to keep them completely separate.


Em they are interacting so they can be friends lol dosent mean they have to live with each other.Why would I keep them completely seperate from each other then they cant be friends.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Em they are interacting so they can be friends lol dosent mean they have to live with each other.Why would I keep them completely seperate from each other then they cant be friends.


Okay, to be perfectly clear: _If they are going to have any interaction, you need to let them work out their flock dynamics._

Even if they aren't living in the same cage, they will essentially be forming a flock bond because they live together in your house and share some spaces.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Okay, to be perfectly clear: _If they are going to have any interaction, you need to let them work out their flock dynamics._
> 
> Even if they aren't living in the same cage, they will essentially be forming a flock bond because they live together in your house and share some spaces.


I am letting them work out their flock whatever dynamics just not in the same cage.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess I'm not sure what you're hoping for in this thread, then. You expressed concern about Rocko being bullied. He is not being bullied. What you are seeing is normal bird behavior.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I guess I'm not sure what you're hoping for in this thread, then. You expressed concern about Rocko being bullied. He is not being bullied. What you are seeing is normal bird behavior.


I think I said it enough time im hoping for them to be friends just because I want them to be friends it dosent mean they have to live together or be in the same cage.Ill sort it out myself since your not actually helping.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think you're missing my point. Unless Loki is physically harming Rocko, there is nothing for you to sort out. What may look like bullying to you is normal bird behavior. Birds interact differently than humans do, and it's a mistake to read human emotions into birds' interactions.

As people have already suggested, it's good to have them hang out in a neutral play area, and to make sure that both of them have food/water available so they don't have to fight over it. Beyond that, you should not intervene.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I think you're missing my point. Unless Loki is physically harming Rocko, there is nothing for you to sort out. What may look like bullying to you is normal bird behavior. Birds interact differently than humans do, and it's a mistake to read human emotions into birds' interactions.
> 
> As people have already suggested, it's good to have them hang out in a neutral play area, and to make sure that both of them have food/water available so they don't have to fight over it. Beyond that, you should not intervene.


And your not listening I do put them in their play area they dont need food and water they can fly to their cage for that and of course im going to intervene if im playing with them.I know hes not being bullied and what I need to sort out is getting them to be friends.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is there a reason why you start threads and then tell everyone who tries to give you advice that they're wrong? It's a pattern I've noticed, and I'm curious about it.

I've given you the advice that you need in order for your birds to become friends.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Is there a reason why you start threads and then tell everyone who tries to give you advice that they're wrong? It's a pattern I've noticed, and I'm curious about it.
> 
> I've given you the advice that you need in order for your birds to become friends.


The things your saying im already doing and yes there is a reason why I start threads for help but how would you know if I tell everyone theyre wrong I never said that and I never do it.You dont know me so dont tell me what I do.And actually this thread was about me thinking Rocko was getting bullied now that I know hes not this thread dosent need more replies and your talking about them being friends that should be in a different thread not this one so stop commenting.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been around this board a long time, both actively and not. All I'm saying is that if you want people to volunteer their time to help you, a little courtesy and acknowledgement of their advice would go a long way.  

Also, speaking both as a member who's trying to give advice and as a former staff member here and on multiple other forums, it's actually better to keep most of your information in fewer threads rather than starting many short threads. If it's all in one place, people won't have to go looking for many other threads in order to understand the context of your posts.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Im not gonna comment on this thread anymore.I dont need any help getting them to become friends.


----------

